# Morris MN - WCMRC



## Shane Olean (May 5, 2006)

Qual callbacks to the 4th
3,6,7,9,12,13,15,18,24,27

10 dogs.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the 2nd series

1,7,8,11,13,15,19,23,24,32,33,34,35,36,37,38,40,46,47,51,52,53,55,57,58,59,63,65,66,70,73,75,80,81,82,86
36 total


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Any up dates on the Open, Derby and Amateur? Thank you!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the 3rd series

1,8,13,19,23,24,32,34,36,37,40,46,51,52,53,55,57,58,59,65,66,70,73,75,80,81,8 2,86
28 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind

6,8,9,10,15,16,17,23,25,26,29,30,32,33,37,43,44,48

18 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

19,32,37,40,51,53,55,57,59,66,70,75,86

13 total


----------



## kenneil (Nov 18, 2007)

West Central Minnesota Retriever Club dedicated new club grounds today during it's Spring field trial. Dan Sales club president and Mary Heitzman joined with club members and trial participants to celebrate the addition of the new land to the club trial and training grounds in Morris, Mn.


----------



## Lab4me (Sep 25, 2009)

Congratulations to the WCMRC for the new addition of training property.


----------



## Bustin' (Jun 5, 2007)

Derby 

1st 6- Patton
2nd 3- Patton
3rd 2- Yozamp
4th 7- Sorry don't know name
RJ 4
J- 1,5,8,10


----------



## tucker (Jan 3, 2006)

Anyone have the open placements? Thank You


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Go Team Patton!


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Can some one post the placements for the Open and the Amateur? Thank you.


----------



## leemac (Dec 7, 2011)

Congratulations to Marc Patton and the Hidden Acres crew. I believe with the win and second this makes eight placements with four wins in the last four weeks. What a month of May!


----------



## yellow machine (Dec 7, 2005)

That's 4 wks in a row that Patton got first and second. 3 wins for doc one for Clyde.


----------

